

Ask HN: Review my new project, blaster.fm - joshsharp

Blaster.fm is a social network for discussing and sharing music, built on the last.fm API.<p>I had the idea after being frustrated with the "social" experience of last.fm, and wanted somewhere I could share music and rants about various artists without annoying people on twitter. It's basically a FB news feed of your last.fm friends.<p>If you link your twitter account it also makes a handy blip.fm replacement.<p>It's still in the early stages with only a couple of hundred users, but obviously I'm hoping for a some steady growth. Working on an API and some mobile clients next.<p>I'm sure there are some things to be tweaked in the initial signup process - at the moment I don't think it's "sticky" enough if you don't have friends in the service. A lot of people sign up, never post anything and (so far) haven't come back. Possibly also some confusing terminology.<p>Would love your feedback, but be gentle :)<p>Works best if you already have a last.fm account.<p>http://blaster.fm<p>Edit: if you don't want to sign up, here's what a profile page looks like http://blaster.fm/killthelight/
======
EgeBamyasi
Looks promising!

It would be swell tough if the user could enter a youtube or vimeo link and
share that, last.fm doesnt have it all. :)

And another thing, when clicking on an band-name it would be nice if there
where some link to the artists entry on rateyourmusic.com . I find it to be
the best service for discovering all the nerdy stuff about bands(like members,
boolegs, reviews etc etc.)

~~~
joshsharp
Oh, I hadn't heard of rateyourmusic, thanks for the tip.

You can actually post a youtube link - see explanation in
[http://blog.blaster.fm/2011/getting-the-most-out-of-your-
bla...](http://blog.blaster.fm/2011/getting-the-most-out-of-your-blaster-fm/)
\- but at the moment it's a bit of an "advanced" feature.

~~~
EgeBamyasi
RYM is fabulous for everything music!

Quickstart: Click on charts in the top menu. Insert random obscure genre, be
shure to check "+ child genres " Click Show Chart and be amazed.

A neat feature would be when entering an artist and title a little button or
something would appera. Pressing it would launch a popup or something where
the search results from youtube would appear where you could also listen/watch
and then select the relevant video.

~~~
joshsharp
Which is what blip.fm does :) Hesitant to keep adding stuff to the UI, but it
might be helpful.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://blaster.fm>

Edit: Not really my thing, still took a quick look, kind of neat. All the
best.

